# Jamaika - oder Karibik allgemein



## PsychoBo (21. Januar 2008)

Moin zusammen,

in 3 Wochen ist es so weit, es geht 2 Wochen nach Jamaica in die Runaway Bay. 
Obwohl ich bereits einige Versuche zum Angeln in der Karibik hatte, kann ich nicht wirklich von Erfahrung sprechen, war meist wohl eher Ernüchterung. :g 

Damit wir diesen Urlaub etwas professioneller angehen, habe ich weiter untern ein paar Fragen, bei denen ich dankbar wäre, wenn sie jemand beantworten könnte. 

Wir haben vor hauptsächlich vom Ufer aus zu blinkern und eher weniger mit dem Boot rauszufahren (Budget). In der Vergangenheit musste ich feststellen, dass es verdammt schwer ist in der Karibik eine Stelle zu finden, wo man überhaupt vom Ufer aus Erfolg auf Räuber haben kann... Außer den fast allgegenwärtigen Hornhechten waren fast keine Fänge drinnen. :v

An den Stellen, wo ich bereits angeln durfte, war die Karibik meist ziemlich überfischt oder die Fische vom Ufer aus schlecht erreichbar. Da ich dieses Mal dem Zufall keine Chance geben will, möchte ich mich bestmöglich vorbereiten und hätte da noch ein paar Fragen. Gefischt werden soll auf (A)Jacks, Bones, Connys (Kleine Zackis), Bonitos usw.. 

*Wann ist der beste Zeitpunkt, an dem mit Räubern in Riff-/Ufernähe gerechnet werden kann?* War das bei aufkommender Flut oder eher Ebbe? Wasserhöchststand soll ja nicht so gut sein...

*Suche der geeigneten Angelplätze.*
Per GoogleEarth suche ich bereits nach Plätzen, die tiefer aussehen (Tiefe Stellen zu finden ist meist ein größeres Problem) und/oder irgendwie exponiert liegen. 
Hat jemand Tips, worauf zu achten ist? 
- Stömung
- Tiefe
- etc. 

*Köder*
Es wird fast ausschließlich mit Kunstköder geangelt werden. Im Gepäck werden kleinere Popper, kleinere und mittlere Rapalas, Tobis und ein paar Twister sein. 
Hat jemand bereits gute Erfahrung mit einem Kunstköder sammeln können und mir ein "must-have" nennen, welches unbedingt im Gepäck sein muss? 

Bin über alle Tips dankbar!

Viele Grüße
Bo


----------



## flupp (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Jamaika - oder Karibik allgemein*

Hallo Bo
Ich bin zwar ohne Erfahrungen in der Karibik würde  mir für ein unbekanntes Angelgebiet zuerst einmal bei  http://www.emissionshaus.com/kc/deutsch/purplefinder/index.xml eine Seekarte ziehen. Einfach auf ein Schiff klicken und dann aus der Karte das  Zielgebiet herauszoomen.

Gruß
Flupp


----------



## PsychoBo (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Jamaika - oder Karibik allgemein*

Danke für den super Link!


----------



## PsychoBo (2. März 2008)

*AW: Jamaika - oder Karibik allgemein*

Da ich es immer recht schade finde, dass so wenige von den gemachsten Erfahrungen berichten, will ich dies nun mal kundtun. 

14 Tage Angeln auf *Jamaica* waren eher ernüchternd. 
Wir haben sehr viel probiert, vom Ufer aus, wie genauso vom Boot aus. Viel ist dabei nicht rüber gekommen. 

Meer: 

Vom Ufer aus haben wir ein paar wenige Mini-Amberjacks gefangen, die aus Mangel an größeren Fischen zum Teil in der Pfanne gelandet sind. Highlight vom Ufer war ein ca. 50er Barrakuda am ersten Abend, welcher trotz Furcht vor Ciguatera in der Pfanne gelandet ist. |rolleyes
Der Barrakuda hat einen 12gr Tobi genommen, welcher schnell an der Oberfläche geführt wurde. (eigentlich für Hornis gedacht). Die Jacks haben sehr kleine Jigs mit Federn genommen. 

Uns stand dort ein kleines 3m Boot mit 5 PS Außenborder zur Verfügung. Geschleppt haben wir dort ca. 80-100 km auf ca.4 oder 5 Tagen verteilt. Köder waren "Rapalas" diverser Größen und Muster. Zielfisch sollte ebenfalls hauptsächlich Barrakuda und A'Jacks sein. Schleppgeschwindigkeit war zwischen 5 und 7 km/h (gemessen mit GPS). 
Fisch gab es beim Schleppen sehr wenig, einig ein vielleicht max. 45er Jack haben wir angelandet. Barrakuda war recht wenig vertreten. Hatten eiegentlich bei jeder Schlepptour vorsichtige Bisse. Zahnspuren sind quasi auf allen Wobblern zu finden, die wir geschleppt haben. Leider hat es für einen Fisch nicht gereicht...

Bottomfishing in 20-80 m Tiefe erbrachte neben Soldatenfischen massig kleine Zackenbarsche (Handtellergröße) und wenige kleine Redsnapper. Diese Fische gingen zum größten Teil auf Fischfetzen und zum sehr geringen Teil auf Minipilker mit 25 gr. 


 Angeln im Inland:

Jamaika hat neben dem Meer auch sehr schöne Bäche vorzuweisen. Hier würde man solche Bäche als Forellen bis Äschenregion bezeichnen. Leider gibt es dort keine Forellen... 
Fische in diesen Bächen: Mullets (Braun gestreifte Meeräsche), Mudfish (Riesengrundel?) und Snooks (im Miniformat). 
Wir hatten mäßigen Erfolg auf die Mullets, Mudfish und Snooks. Alle gefangen auf 1er (Mullets) bis 3er Mepps.
Einheimische haben tagsüber mit Wurm Mudfish und Aale gefangen. 

Anbei Bild von Bach und Mullet.







Fangort:






Ebenfalls haben wir dort an einem großem See geangelt. Es sollte dort Schwarzbarsche und Mullets geben. Die Schwarzbarsche haben leider keine unserer Kunstköder genommen. Bei einem Schnorchelgang im See haben wir nur ganz wenige Schwarzbarsche gesehen. Der See hat sehr steile Ufer unter Wasser. Wenige Meter vom eigentlichen Ufer entfernt, war kein Boden mehr sichtbar und die Sicht war eigentlich ziemlich gut. Ich würde schätzen, dass der natürliche See in 10m Uferentfernung bereits 20m Wassertiefe hatte. Die wenigen Uferabschnitte, die "seicht" waren, waren von Laichgruben teilweise gigantischer Ausmaße übersäht. Da die darin brütenden Fische eine sehr große Fluchtdistanz hatten, habe ich leider nur ein einziges Mal einen Fisch (ca.50cm) fortschwimmen sehen. Mein Kumpel meinte Welsförmig, ich meine eher so wie ein Snook/Barramundi und barschartig. Mich würde brennend interessieren, um welche Fischart es sich dabei gehandelt hat. Die Laichgruben waren zwischen 0,5 und 2,5 m im Durchmesser. Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp, welche Fischart solche für solche Laichgruben in Frage kommt. Die Schwarzbarsche waren es nicht... 

Laichgrube(n):











Resümee

Das Meer vor unserem Appartment ist leider ziemlich leer gefischt. Die lokalen Fischer "ernähren" sich hauptsächlich von Rifffischen in Größen ab 5cm. Es wird mit Reusen gefischt und alles behalten, was drinnen bleibt. Ganz selten werden Barrakudas angelandet. Solch eine Fischarmut ist mir in der Karibik noch nicht begegnet... 
Die Fische im Süßwasser haben ultra schnell gelernt. Heißt haben sie beim ersten Mal den Spinner nicht richtig genommen, hatte man keine 2. Chance. Meist haben wir nur 1 Fisch pro Stelle gefangen, da die anderen dann gewarnt waren... 


Das wars dann erst mal von mir.

Viele Grüße,
Bo


----------



## hans albers (2. März 2008)

*AW: Jamaika - oder Karibik allgemein*

.. moin bo..
danke für deinen bericht und die bilder..
ist schon erstaunlich,
dass es dort so leer gefischt ist..
manchmal hab ich den eindruck ,so exotische ziele
lohnen sich nur im big-game bereich,
wobei es egentlich auch genügend andere (ufer)fische geben sollte
????

auch wenn es fischmässig nicht so der bringer war , jamaika
entschädigt einen dafür mit anderen eindrücken..

greetz
hans


----------



## Tortugaf (3. März 2008)

*AW: Jamaika - oder Karibik allgemein*

Schade für dich das es so traurig mit Fängen aus gegangen ist.Und danke das du es auch schreibst.#6 Hatte in Cuba ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.Dort habe ich auch an verschieden Orten(keine Nationalparks)  vom Ufer gefischt mit mässigen Erfolg(kleine Fische).Die Einheimischen hatten auch keine grossen Fänge,so wie ich das gesehen habe.In der Nacht aber so sagten sie ist es besser,dann kommen grösse Pargos(Barschartige) in Ufernnahe zu fressen.Ich selbst habe eine halbe Nacht,bis 3 Uhr, mit ein cubanischen Angler an einer seiner Liebligstellen gefischt ohne ein Biss.Wir fischten mit Fetzenköder von Sadinen. Ich glaube das ein Grund der Fischarmut  der Mangel an Mangroven ist.Beim Schorcheln in den Mangroven,habe ich  sehr viele u.verschiedene Fische gesehen.Die Wurzeln waren voll  mit  Fischen,das war wie ein Schwarm so dicht standen dort die Fische.Das Riff u. die Unterwassersteilwände waren auch recht Fischarm so wie ich das beim schnorcheln gesehen habe.Ich Glaube das, das Fischen dort schon eine Sache für Spezialisten ist ,ähnlich wie Portugal.Man muss dort wohl einiges vorab Wissen(Wo,wann,wie) u.ein paar Tricks auf Lager haben um grösse Fische vom Ufer aus zufangen.Einfach nur den Köder baden, reicht nicht mehr aus,um zu grosseren Erfolgen zukommen,die Zeit sind vorbei.  G.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## PsychoBo (4. März 2008)

*AW: Jamaika - oder Karibik allgemein*

Moin!

Bin mir sicher, dass es dort schon irgendwie mehr "Fisch" gegeben hat. Doch den paar wenigen wird halt stark nachgestellt, so dass die eben recht vorsichtig sind. "Big Game" war zwar möglich, doch waren die Fänge auch dürftig. Es wurde uns mit strahlendem Gesicht mitgeteilt, dass am Vortag Mahi-Mahis (Goldmakrelen) gefangen wurden. :q
So was wie Mahi Mahis hatten wir auch geplant, doch dazu hätten wir weiter raus gemusst. Mit dem 3 m Boot und 5 oder 6 PS Außenborder war das aber zu kritisch. Wir sind schon so an die Grenzen des Bootes gestoßen. |supergri

Nächster Urlaub, nächstes Glück... 

Viele Grüße
Bo


----------



## outlaw Jack (5. März 2008)

*AW: Jamaika - oder Karibik allgemein*

Hi,

anzufügen wäre noch, das wir beim Schnorcheln *keine* Muränen, Kofferfische, Drückerfische, Feilenfische oder Kaiserfische gesehen haben. Bei unseren Exkursionen sind nur junge Kaiserfische, die völlig anders gefärbt sind als Altkaiserfische gesichtet worden. Grund dafür sind zum einen die Reusen der einheimischen Fischer, und auch das Fischen mit der Harpune. Alttiere von z.B. Papageifische haben wir auch nicht gesehen. Hauptsächlich zu sehen waren blau Cromis, Blaukopfjunker, Sergant, kleine Soldatenfische, gelbflossenriffbarsche, seltener Feenbarsche und Blennis. Einmal sah ich einen Pfauenbutt und einen Vieraugenfalterfisch. Über tieferem Sandboden 
(ca. 6 – 7 Meter) sahen wir einmal einen kleinen Rochen, auch begegnete uns direkt am Ufer eine Kettenmuräne die sich wohl öfters über die Fischabfälle der geputzten Fische hermacht, die die Fischer dort täglich ausnahmen. Das Riff machte trotz der unübersehbaren Fischarmut einen gesunden Eindruck. Eine große Anzahl verschiedener Steinkorallen und Gorgonien gaben ein schönes Bild ab. Besonders hat mich klare Sicht beeindruckt. Allerdings sahen wir nur sehr wenig Schwämme.

Zurück zum Angeln: An einem der ersten Tage sah ich von unserem Balkon aus einen großen Fisch ca. 200 Meter vor der Küste im Meer springen. Unglaublich weit und schnell schoß der Fisch durch die Luft. Das gab mir Hoffnung für unser Schleppangeln. Leider hat uns das Wetter, besser gesagt der aufkommende Wind ein Angeln am Tage oft verdorben. Täglich kam ein immer stärker werdender Wind ab ca. 9.oo Uhr 9.3o Uhr auf. Durch den Wind bauten sich Wellen auf, die ein Schleppen erschwerten. Unser Boot, das so um die 5 Meter lang war begann heftig zu stampfen und kleinere Wobbler liefen immer wieder über die Wellen. Auch Abends, wenn der Wind mit der Sonne einschlief hatten wir nicht mehr Erfolg.

Resümee: Ich bin mir nicht sicher über die Gründe für unsere dürftigen Fänge. Ein Grund ist sicher die Überfischung durch Einheimische. Zum zweiten glaube ich, das großen Jägern im Riff die Futterfische fehlen. Des weitern glaube ich, das es an der Saison liegt. Thunfische, Dorados, Bonitos und andere Makrelen folgen Futterfischen die ebenfalls ihrem Futter nachziehen. Da diese Futterfische (fliegender Fisch, Sepia, vielleicht auch Hering) woanders sind gibt es eben auch keine Jäger zu angeln. Die Nordküste von Jamaika weist so gut wie keine kleineren Inseln auf. Das Meer fällt kontinuierlich stark ab. Das ist ein weiterer Nachteil. Inseln würden gute Verstecke und auch Schutz vor starker Strömung liefern. Eine Freundin, die zur gleichen Zeit auf Tobago (1600 km südöstlich von Jamaika) war erzählte mir, das es auch nur wenig Fisch gibt, die Fischer fuhren kaum noch raus. Das bestärkt mich in der Annahme, das es an der Saison liegt. Ich kann *keine* Empfehlung für Jamaika aussprechen, speziell nicht für den Monat Februar. Das gilt für das Angeln im Süßwasser sowie das Angeln von und vor der Küste. Ich hatte in 14 Tagen keinen gescheiten Drill trotz Angeln im großen See, an größeren Bächen, vom Ufer aus, beim Schleppen vom Boot und beim Grundangeln vom Boot. Ausdrücklich loben möchte ich das Wetter, 27 Grad, scharfe Sonne, Schäfchenwolken, nicht zu heiß, vor allem nicht feuchtheiß.

Petri,

outlaw jack


----------



## Tortugaf (5. März 2008)

*AW: Jamaika - oder Karibik allgemein*

Ja das ist ein grosses Prolem,die Überfischung  #d,.In vielen Länder nicht nur in der Karibe.Den Regierungen ist es oft egal o. nicht wichtig genug |gr:. (Fischen sind weder  Öl noch Gold) Ich bin hier in Arica im Norden von Chile u.Fänge der kleinen Fischer werden auch immer weniger u. die Fische kleiner ,so erzählen sie mir es.Aber immerhin, fangen sie noch.Hier ist das Problem die Fischmehlprodution.Alle die Lachs  aus den Supermarkt essen haben ihren Anteil an diesen Dilemma.Grosse Massenarmut u. unreflektiertes Konsumverhalten sind Wurzeln  dieses Übel.Leider tat niemand eine grosses Intresse daran was zu ändern.In Karibik ,so habe ich  das mal,in einen Bericht gesehen wurde der Nassaubarsch fast ausgerotte,weil er sich wie auch andere Fischarten zum Laichen im gossen Schwärmen sammelt u. so mit leicht im grossen Mengen zufangen ist.Dieser Barsch laichte aber nur im einer bestimmten u.recht kleinen Gebiet.Das war sein Verhängnis,denn wenn man mit einem Fischzug                (grosse Flotte:v) nahezu den ganzen Bestand fangen  u.somit auslöschen kann,ist das ein Verbrechen an der ganzen Welt.In Cuba habe ich erlebt wie sich ein Fischer gefreut hat,weil Schwarm spanischer Sadinen auf getaucht ist u. er sie seit Jahren mal wieder fangen konnte .So wie ich das verstanden habe war das früher keine Besonderheit.Auch meine Frage nach Haien,wurde nur abgewunken,.Die Antwort war ganz einfach"Ja früher mal  waren viele Haie in der Bucht ,aber heute nur noch ganz weit draussen.  g.Tortugaf  :vik:


----------



## Der_rheinangler (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jamaika - oder Karibik allgemein*

Hi,

ich fleige im April auch nach Jamaika. Habe auch vor dort eventuell etwas zu fischen.
Uch denke mal dass man dort sich einfach hinmstellen und fischen kann. oder? Ohne karte ect.

Habe leider keine Möglichkeit ausrüstung (Außer zum fleigenfischen) mitzunehmen.

Bin auch in runaway bay untergebracht.
Wie sieht es dort aus mit equipment leihen?

Gibt es Möglichkeiten?
Auch mit nem Boot aufs Meer raus würd emcih interesieren.
Aber das was ich hier von Deutschland aus gesehen habe ist mir zu teuer da man das ganze Boot + Besatzung mieten muss und dann schonmal auf 1000US$ kommt.

Vielleicht hat ja einer ein paar Tipps.

Gruß

Gruß


----------



## PsychoBo (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jamaika - oder Karibik allgemein*

Hallo,

Soso, Runawaybay. logierst aber nicht im Rainbowcreek App., oder? 

Das war dort sehr günstig, ganz nett und mit kleinem Boot im Preis. 

Allgemein einen Angelschein in Jamaika brauchst du nicht. Auch wenn ich mir im Süßwasser nicht sicher bin,, da bin ich mir nicht sicher, kann mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass man einen Schein braucht. ...wir haben sogar mal die Polizei nach dem Weg (zum Angelplatz) gefragt. Die wollten keinen Schein sehen. 

In Salem (Richtung Otchos Rios) gibt es einen Anbieter für "Big game" Touren. Die Hütte liegt am Strand bei Sharky's Bar, ist fast nicht zu übersehen. Was der damals haben wollte für eine Ausfahrt habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf. Die Fänge haben uns aber abgehalten eine Tour mit einem offiziellen in Angriff zu nehmen. Ich meine 1-2 Mahimahis waren schon gute Fänge! 

Schreib mal bitte, wie es dir ergangen ist! 
Falls du noch Infos zum Süßwasserangeln brauchst, also für Flüssen und dem Emperor Lake (siehe Google Earth), kann ich dir die gerne noch zukommen lassen. Schreib mal, wie es dir so ergangen ist. 

Grüße
Bo


----------



## Der_rheinangler (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Jamaika - oder Karibik allgemein*

ja ich fliege ja erst im APril bzw ende März.

Mehr Infos kann ich immer gebrauchen!
war da sso ein Boot wo man das ganze boot mieten muss oder son DIng die warten bis z.b. 15 Leute zusammen sind und dann rausfahren 8was ja meist billiger aber halt auch nciht so spektakulär ist.)

Aber danke schonmal für diene ANtwort.
Gruß


----------



## Der_rheinangler (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Jamaika - oder Karibik allgemein*

Hallo,

wie sieht es denn mit Genehmigungen/Erlaubnissdcheinen aus? Denke ja nicht dass man dort sowas im Normalfall benötigt.
Aber viellecht weiss da einer mehr.
Also kann ich mcih einfach mit meiner Rute an einen bach Stellen und dort fischen?
Im Normalfall schon oder?


----------



## Tortugaf (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Jamaika - oder Karibik allgemein*

*ohne Gewähr*  

Also ich habe das immer so gemacht, in Cuba ,Chile u.hier Mexico.Ich habe die Einheimischen vor Ort gefragt ob man eine Genehmigung braucht o.nicht. Die haben oft gar nicht verstanden was ich will, dort hatte niemand eine Genehmigung. 
Die Jungs sind hier noch herrlich anarchistisch :vik:  :m, ich verstehe bis heute noch nicht warum der Staat bei uns so fleissig kassiert. ;+
Für was soll man auch bezahlen, das Meer ist frei für jeden. 

*Diese alte Regel verstehen die Leute hier noch.* #6 

Es gab bis jetzt keine Probleme, hier Mexico braucht man eigentlich eine Genehmigung, weiss bloss keiner u. keiner bezahlt. #6
Ich habe mir eine gekauft, weil ich an einem internationales  Pez Bela Turnier(Segelfisch) teilgenommen habe.

G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------

